# Fray'd Knot Wins 2011 Salmon Stakes!



## legal limit (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats Captain Chris Siemen and crew of Fray'd Knot for winning the 33rd annual Salmon Stakes!!!! They weighed in at 64.85 lbs! Second place came at 54.30 lbs by All Inn II. The big fish of the tournament this year was weighed in by Adam wood, a 17.2 lb lake trout! There was over 115 boats with each boat only being able to weigh in 1 Lake Trout. There were hundreds of kings, coho's, steelies, browns and Atlantics. There were only a couple of boats that had they're 1 Lake trout. I will post the rest of the results later. A special thanks to Jenny Olsen of Michigan Out of doors t.v for coming down to be the M.C. for the event this year!

Dan Antoszewski
Committee Chairman


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone get a pic of the final standings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Grrrrrrr i didnt know the tourney was even on we would have come close to winning....kinda wondered why there was so many boats out duh???


----------



## legal limit (Apr 19, 2010)

I will have the final standings posted later today


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Job well done to Fray'd Knot! 

Man.... were there lots of nice fish at the weigh in. What a year it has been for southern Lake Huron so far. 

Congrates all too fisherman!

Ben


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

legal limit said:


> Congrats Captain Chris Siemen and crew of Fray'd Knot for winning the 33rd annual Salmon Stakes!!!! They weighed in at 64.85 lbs! Second place came at 54.30 lbs by All Inn II. The big fish of the tournament this year was weighed in by Adam wood, a 17.2 lb lake trout! There was over 115 boats with each boat only being able to weigh in 1 Lake Trout. There were hundreds of kings, coho's, steelies, browns and Atlantics. There were only a couple of boats that had they're 1 Lake trout. I will post the rest of the results later. A special thanks to Jenny Olsen of Michigan Out of doors t.v for coming down to be the M.C. for the event this year!
> 
> Dan Antoszewski
> Committee Chairman


Cool,
That was a better write up than the Times Herald gave them.
Great cause and great fun, Michigan needs more of this stuff!


----------



## legal limit (Apr 19, 2010)

The Times herald had the worst write up that I have ever seen. My committee did alot of hard work and thats what we got was a picture of an empty parking lot before the wiegh in. THERE WERE 115 BOATS. That place was crawling with people at 2 15 on. UURRRRRR


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

legal limit said:


> My committee did alot of hard work


Yes you did...still one of the finest ran tourneys freshwater has to offer. Thanks again for continuing a 30yr tradition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

SEAWOLF XI said:


> Grrrrrrr i didnt know the tourney was even on we would have come close to winning....kinda wondered why there was so many boats out duh???


 
Yeah famous last words, shoulda coulda woulda!!!:lol:


Congrats to the winners on a fine catch!!!

Scott


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The TH seems to be anti hunting and fishing.


----------



## Fray'd knot (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the hard work!!!!
Great job Danski on steping in and running the tourney.
See everyone in Harbor Beach for the Can to Can.......


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

UNREEL said:


> Yes you did...still one of the finest ran tourneys freshwater has to offer. Thanks again for continuing a 30yr tradition.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Man i should post your pm to me alot of guys won't think your so great im sure if i did......


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

SEAWOLF XI said:


> Man i should post your pm to me alot of guys won't think your so great im sure if i did......


Who thinks I'm great? Sorry if you can't take an online asschewing, I've seen some of these guys do much worse for less reason. In person, not on an internet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Broadcast (Apr 12, 2008)

It was a well run tournament! Appreciate all the hard work from all the folks behind the scenes. You guys are the real winners! Had fun and the great weather was a nice change. 

See ya'll in Harbor Beach!


----------

